# Crew shirts



## jmficca (Jun 29, 2010)

Settle a discussion I am having...where does the hull number go on crew shirts? Left, center or right below boat name?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Generally, the HIN stays on the boat. The sail number goes on the shirt depending upon where it looks best. I have shirts from various boats with the number under the name in different places on the front and also on the (short) sleeves. Some have the name on one sleeve, and the number on the other sleeve. Some mention the particular race or series. I've seen shirts with the name & number on the back, with or without a sail or profile plan. Some only have the name. Some only have the number (with class insiglia). There are lots of options. Be the captain. Make a decision.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Many boats use their series hull number as their sail number (ours does), so I assumed that must be what the O.P. meant. 

But I'd agree with Paul, I've seen it done all sorts of ways. I'm not sure there is a single convention -- in the U.S. anyway.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Get a sail number from U S Sailing. It costs about $15 - that way you will have an "official" number unique to your boat.


----------



## jmficca (Jun 29, 2010)

Only the first mate. Have seen a variety of options. Like the unique number idea. 

Thanks


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Who needs to number the shirts when you can just have it tatooed on the forehead of every crew?

Makes it easy to have 'em sorted and and returned to the boat when the bars are closing. ;-)


----------



## jmficca (Jun 29, 2010)

That would certainly settle another issue. Have received reports of crew found sleeping on lawn wrapped in American flag. Then again, should I claim them???


----------

